# Need RBA/Mech suggestions again......



## vaalboy (13/10/14)

I have tried to wean HRH off standard atty's and got her a kayfun mini which is paired with a 1600 mah spinner. She loves this set up and raves about the vape but unfortunately I don't love the mission it has become to fit coils and stop the airhole leaking and constant gurgling. 

Ideally I would appreciate suggestions for another good "no hassle" slim RBA and perhaps a feminine sleek 18650 mech mod to pair the RBA with.


----------



## Andre (13/10/14)

Tough question....I have no answers. Maybe try the Mini Aspire Nautilus (mAN) with the new BVC coils.


----------



## vaalboy (13/10/14)

Oh and she don't


Andre said:


> Tough question....I have no answers. Maybe try the Mini Aspire Nautilus (mAN) with the new BVC coils.



Thanks @Andre she has two of those already but the BVC coils are very inconsistent and don't even last her a week.

I just wish she would take to a Reo but to no avail.


----------



## rogue zombie (13/10/14)

I don't see much available locally other than the Kayfun Clones or Genesis style RBA's.

There's loads of variety in Drippers, but not RBA'S.

Edit - oh and Aqua's. They look sleek


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/10/14)

vaalboy said:


> Oh and she don't
> 
> 
> Thanks @Andre she has two of those already but the BVC coils are very inconsistent and don't even last her a week.
> ...



What about a mini Woodvil with a Cyclone @vaalboy? That is a thing of beauty... she can take a look at mine when they arrive back from the Porcupine Spa!


----------



## Necris (13/10/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> I don't see much available locally other than the Kayfun Clones or Genesis style RBA's.
> 
> There's loads of variety in Drippers, but not RBA'S.
> 
> Edit - oh and Aqua's. They look sleek


Bro...build an aqua once and u will sing a different tune, mine is my spare alongside my evod1's.what a pain to build!

The current build can stay in there until it degrades to carbon atoms

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (13/10/14)

Necris said:


> Bro...build an aqua once and u will sing a different tune, mine is my spare alongside my evod1's.what a pain to build!
> 
> The current build can stay in there until it degrades to carbon atoms



Oh really. Thanks for the heads up.
I'm sure I wouldve got one somewhere down the line. They're pretty.

So for easy builds is it really just Kayfun and Russians?


----------



## Andre (13/10/14)

vaalboy said:


> Oh and she don't
> 
> 
> Thanks @Andre she has two of those already but the BVC coils are very inconsistent and don't even last her a week.
> ...


Lol, have the same problem here. HRH insists on mPT3 and tolerates a mPTaero. Not interested in a Reo or any rebuildable. I have been using her mAN on and off. Must say imo the mAN's vape is far superior to the mPTs. First 2 coil units we used were duds, but after that they have been working well.

Maybe have a look at the iStick as battery as it would maybe open up the variety of atomizers. Some questions on the iStick remain, but it looks promising: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/istick-by-eleafus.5449/ and http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/vapeclub-istick-by-eleaf-20w-in-the-palm-of-your-hand-inbound.5738/

Will look out for a suitable RTA, but do not have high hopes.


----------



## vaalboy (13/10/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> What about a mini Woodvil with a Cyclone @vaalboy? That is a thing of beauty... she can take a look at mine when they arrive back from the Porcupine Spa!



Thanks for the offer @Rob Fisher but after some serious heart wrenching persuasion tonight, we now have a pink LP mini en route via Vapour Mountain. Viva Reo!!

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Silver (13/10/14)

such great news @vaalboy !
I am sure she will be happy with the vape on that - especially since she has a Reo coil master at her service

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (13/10/14)

vaalboy said:


> Thanks for the offer @Rob Fisher but after some serious heart wrenching persuasion tonight, we now have a pink LP mini en route via Vapour Mountain. Viva Reo!!


Awesome!


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/10/14)

vaalboy said:


> Thanks for the offer @Rob Fisher but after some serious heart wrenching persuasion tonight, we now have a pink LP mini en route via Vapour Mountain. Viva Reo!!



Right decision! Good one!


----------



## BumbleBee (13/10/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Oh really. Thanks for the heads up.
> I'm sure I wouldve got one somewhere down the line. They're pretty.
> 
> So for easy builds is it really just Kayfun and Russians?


Yep, the Kayfun was my first RBA, it really is quite easy, but as with all things a bit of practice may be needed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

